# help with identifying plant ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This flower looks similar to chamomile in that it has white petals surrounding a yellow rounded middle for each flower. However, the white petals are more numerous and thinner and the leaves are more elongated and not at all similar to yarrow. It is also growing taller than the wild chamomile we have growing here this year.

Sorry I don't have a picture. Maybe I can get one tomorrow. I have no idea how to google it. Any ideas?


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Search for "false camomile", "asters", "wildflower key."


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you rockhound. I did search those and discovered:

"false camomile" has different shaped leaves from the plant I'm trying to identify
"aster" has a yellow center that looks different, though the leaves are similar
"wildflower key" ... I couldn't figure out how to use it to find this plant.

I did go out and take pictures though; and am presenting it here. Please notice there are two different plants in this photo, both have white flower petals and yellow centers; however, one has the larger white petals (with leaves similar to yarrow) and the other has very slender petals (with leaves rather broad & elongated).


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Fleabane is the first photo.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

you guys amaze me sometimes how you know so many plants.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Research Mayweed Chamomile as I think that's what the second photo could be.

City Bound...my parents have been teaching me about plants since I was born. Sparked an interest that's continued my whole life. I have books and books on wild plants, wild flowers, tree ID, etc. Sad thing is I have memory problems and often can't remember the name of a plant. Good thing is there's the internet now to make up for my bad memory!


----------

